
Signs of Cardiac Damage Even in Younger, Nonhospitalized Covid-19 Patients - T-A
https://www.tctmd.com/news/signs-cardiac-damage-even-younger-nonhospitalized-covid-19-patients
======
gnusty_gnurc
"Younger" meaning a median age of 49.

This type of catastrophizing is tiring. New medical knowledge is interesting,
sure. But all these new papers seem like they're used to try to scare healthy
people.

I think society suffers more and would be better served solving widespread,
debilitating chronic illness like obesity than knee-capping the entire global
economy and turning people into agoraphobes over a respiratory illness where
~80% have mild illness and the people who succumb are usually elderly and
infirm.

------
T-A
Journal article:

[https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamacardiology/fullarticle/...](https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamacardiology/fullarticle/2768916)

